# Free AVG + New AVG Firewall - Beta



## petercj

http://www.grisoft.com/doc/AvgPlusFw/lng/us/tpl/tpl01


----------



## Sarkast

Well i look forward to seeing how good their product turns out.
I am not gonna play guinea pig though - too happy with ZA and KPF. :wink:


----------



## alba

*guinea pig*

I am :grin: 
will let you know how I get on, If I don't post after two weeks you know it has all gone pear shaped. -razz: 

kind regards
alba


----------



## alba

*avg7 firewall*

Hi,

I have had no problems with the avg firewall, everything seems to be fine and it is more user friendly, installation is handy enough you have to reinstall a new version of avg but you have the option of saving al your original settings
So far so good :grin: 

alba


----------

